# Solved: Lenovo laptop sound too low



## jethsy (Jun 25, 2005)

I have a Lenovo laptop running Vista. I have tried all suggestions from "help" regarding the sound controls. I see the volume up as high as it will go, but the volume when I am watching a dvd is so low that I cannot hear it if I am eating! (No, I am not an excessively loud chewer.) I am using Windows Media Player and have adjusted sound control there to highest. It seems that my laptop should have higher sound, but maybe I am wrong. Thanks.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Yes, you may be wrong. Laptops in general are not noted for their volume. Most are used in places that often won't allow loud sounds to begin with. And then some DVD's seem to have low volume as well, making the problem even worse. If other sounds are pretty good, even if not really "loud", then your laptop is probably doing what it should.

External, add-on speakers are available, of course. I have some Logitech USB speakers that have a great sound and are very loud. But that is not what you want to hear, I imagine. In some cases, I have demuxed the movie, increased the volume with Mp3Gain, and then re-multiplexed it. But that is not practical as a standard approach.

Make sure that you have checked all the settings available to you, like the volume control in the player as well as all the mixer settings (right- or double-click volume icon). Some players, like Media Player Classic, have volume-boosting capabilities (under Audio Switcher in Settings).


----------



## jethsy (Jun 25, 2005)

Thanks so much for the information. I think you must be right and my laptop's sound is just low when playing dvds. I did look for "audio switcher" and I didn't see it. But, I don't have Media Player Classic, I don't think. I did see all the settings in my Media Player, though.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You can download and install Media Player Classic. It looks like the old Windows player, but it is not. It has many added features and can play nearly any type of media, including Real and QuickTime, so no other players are needed.

And, it has the volume boost in its settings.

(The settings available to you may be different from other people's. Sometimes different audio drivers include different settings and controls, so you may not be missing any since they could be named something else, or that feature is simply not part of your sound system.)


----------

